# canon rebel xs guide



## dak1b (Jul 16, 2009)

hello all!

I was just wondering if anyone knew a good beginner guide.tutorial on how to use all the features of the canon rebel xs/1000d?

thanks!


----------



## johnj2803 (Jul 16, 2009)

the manual would be the best place to start  don't underestimate it! it has lots of goodies in it!


----------



## Samanax (Jul 16, 2009)

dak1b said:


> I was just wondering if anyone knew a good beginner guide.tutorial on how to use all the features of the canon rebel xs/1000d?


*The Digital Field Guide book* series is not bad.


----------



## dak1b (Jul 16, 2009)

johnj2803 said:


> the manual would be the best place to start  don't underestimate it! it has lots of goodies in it!



ya i skimmed thru it..it has sum good pointers in there! i'm looking for another source though...know of any?


----------



## Lazy Photographer (Jul 16, 2009)

This got good reviews on Amazon.com's site:

David Busch's Canon EOS Rebel XS/1000D Guide to Digital SLR Photography


And of course there's a book for if I decide to buy your camera:

Canon EOS Rebel XS/1000D For Dummies


----------



## dak1b (Jul 16, 2009)

Lazy Photographer said:


> This got good reviews on Amazon.com's site:
> 
> David Busch's Canon EOS Rebel XS/1000D Guide to Digital SLR Photography
> 
> ...


  ya thanks i'm dlin the e-books now


----------

